# Just bought a S2 frame. Have questions



## derffr6 (Apr 15, 2010)

I just bought a 2009 S2 (used) frame that I am about to transfer my existing DA7900 parts to. I have never built a bike before but I have taken the Parks School class so I know the basics. Is there any gotchas that I need to worry about? I am mostly worried about which cables to use with this setup and is I can get away with using a DA7800 chain.

So far this is what I plan to install
2009 S2 58
DA7800 brakes
DA7900 derailleurs
Control Tech Carbon, 50/34T
DA7800 chain (I think it is a 7800) Is this compatible? If not I can use my KMC chain that I am currently using with my drivetrain listed above. 
Control Tech Unit Full Carbon Stem
Control Tech Carbon Comp Handlebars
Easton EA90 SL Wheels
I also have the old DA cables that came with this bike. Will these work good with the DA7900's?
It came with the Cane Creek headset that I plan on keeping on it as well as the Funda Fork.

Also any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

2 general points with building up new bikes

Always, always, always use new cables/outer with a new build. 

Look closely at your crankset. I've fallen into the trap of using superlight cranks before.....the much heavier and stiffer options are better in the long run.


----------

